# [SOLVED] Using PC Speakers with TV



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok so i have pc speakers that i no longer use and would like to use them with my tv. i can't.
1. No headphone port
2. No rca port
3. PC speakers don't have optical cable

What should i do? I need to keep my hdmi on both devices


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Your TV supports optical out. Do your speakers not have that option?


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

no they don't


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Well, if you're speakers do not support that option or RCA, then there isn't any way of getting sound. Unless you go purchase an adapter.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

what adaptor would it have to be?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Make and model number of your speakers?


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Genius SP-U150
just basic pc speakers


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

It appears that they use just a straight in-line jack. So you will not be able to use them on a TV.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

oh damn :/
so is it literally impossible then?
Or maybe you could suggest an inexpensive speaker set that will work with my tv?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Just wondering, what's wrong with the speakers from the TV?

How much would you spend on a new speaker set?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Goodmans were doing a cheap soundbar in Tesco £24 and a slightly better one at around £40 if that is any good to you.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

There is nothing really wrong with my tv speakers, it's just that my new speaker system for the pc sounds better than the tv but i still want to use my tv for movies and stuff
i want to spend £20 max really, nothing too special
i'd get a soundbar but i only have as much space as the length of my shelf, which isn't very long. 
2 speakers, right and left with an optical cable would be ideal


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Hi DTonesXD :wave:

I assume your PC-speakers have an amplifier built in? - If so, something like this should do the trick (*Link*). I didn't search thoroughly, but it's possible there's an adaptor with 3.5mm jack-socket , instead of the 2 RCA sockets, otherwise you'll need an adaptor so the speakers can connect to it.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

i don't want to risk buying it in case it might not work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Try Amazon Amazon.co.uk: logitech pc speakers
and post back on some you may be considering.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

i don't really care what i get but the only way for them to work must be via optical. 

these are what i currently use for my PC, the bass is perfect for my liking. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006812VOS/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

however these work through a 3.5mm jack only, which my tv doesn't have


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

We know the tv does not have it, which is why I gave you the Amazon link and WereBo suggested the converter which is probably your best and cheapest option


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

the amazon links contains pc speakers which only have either 3.5mm or rca. Unless i am mistaken and there is one somewhere there with optical?

i would get the converter but, like i said i don't want to risk it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Optical speakers are more than your price point I believe, and the link was just for a page to let you start looking and give options if you followed WereBo's idea http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...eakers&rh=i:aps,k:Optical+connection+speakers I am not sure why you would think it would not work.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Hard to believe your TV does not have jack for headphone. It could located on the sides or front. Check your manual!

BG


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

ok so lets say, i bought this Digital Optical Coaxial Toslink to Analog Audio RCA L/R Adapter Converter New | eBay
i use it with this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0009N1MV4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00 along with the optical cable i have in my drawer and my genius speakers.
Would that definitely work?


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

my tv definitely doesn't have a headphone jack, i checked everywhere, BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

No reason it shouldn't, just watch with buying from ebay not all are good quality products.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

ok great thanks
well, simply put if it doesn't work i am getting my money back. I always have on ebay and usually get to keep the item. 
Will buy it when i am less busy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

I just looked again at the cable, won't you need jacks on both ends.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

it has optical on one side and rca on the other side. That should work?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

Ahh right, not where my heads was for some reason, I thought you put the optical in 1 side and rca out to tv.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

i'll be using the rca 3.5mm adaptor with this optical rca adaptor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

That combo is cheap enough where its worth a shot. Not a fan of using two adapters at once.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

well, if it works i am happy enough


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Using PC Speakers with TV*

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO THOSE WHO SUGGESTED IT!
It works, really happy now!


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

going to buy these and see if they are better than the microlab m700s i use on my pc.
If the microlabs are better, i will use them with my tv. Seriously, the adaptor worked like a charm 
Trust Raina 2.1 Subwoofer Speaker Set, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

He who dares wins lol. Glad it is working, Kudos to WereBo for the idea.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad the adapter works fine for you - Good luck with the new speakers


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

thank you 
every part of life, even the small tech things are a risk. Always take a risk 

i am sure i will be happy with the speakers. I already have the microlabs so they will probably end up being used for the tv since they are more expensive


----------

